# Deer apps. now available



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Deer applications are now available at the GNF website.You can either print copies and send them in or apply over the internet.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

when are they due?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

June 4th


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

too nad i cant get youth this year
i am gonna have to do it the old way


----------

